# 600 Watt Cool Tubes



## vitocorleone (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello.. I've got a couple of questions..
Are Cool Tubes any good for growing cannabis? Should I attach the 'bat wing' type reflectors that come with it or leave them off? What type of fan should I use to string three 600 watt Cool Tubes together? Do you think they'll really blow up if I use them without cooling? With this type of light would I want my plants to be short and bushy or tall? My space is 12x2.5x8.

Which one is better for veg- a T-5 Floro with 8 2' bulbs or a 600 watt MH?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2006)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> Hello.. I've got a couple of questions..
> Are Cool Tubes any good for growing cannabis? Should I attach the 'bat wing' type reflectors that come with it or leave them off? What type of fan should I use to string three 600 watt Cool Tubes together? Do you think they'll really blow up if I use them without cooling? With this type of light would I want my plants to be short and bushy or tall? My space is 12x2.5x8.
> 
> Which one is better for veg- a T-5 Floro with 8 2' bulbs or a 600 watt MH?


*Whats up vito. Yes you can grow with cool tubes. Yes you should attach the reflectors. Not sure about the fan. Not sure about them blowing up. It's up to you weather you want small or tall plants. I would have to say the 600 watt MH is better. *


----------



## SuperNoob (Aug 23, 2006)

> It's up to you weather you want small or tall plants.


what do you mean by this.  I just bought a T-5 with grow and flower bulbs, the lady at the hydro shop promised me that it will be the same as a 400W HPS/MH(termenology might be wrong but i'm talking about the hot lights every one gets)  she told me i could lower this light and put it directly ontop of the plants.  I would assume that this would make a more bushy plant.  is this correct?  with all the money i saved i was thinking about getting a couple more floros from walmart to place on the walls just to give it that much more lite.  

SN


----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)

stay well away from cool tubes..iv grown with them before and yeidl suffers beacause the covrage isnt that great.i went with the flat galss ones in the end..ecotechnics who make the cool tubes have just brought some new shades out..there air tight and u can ajust the light bulb holder to move closer or further away fromn the glass..they come in 600-1000watts and have 6inch or 8inch duct holes.


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 29, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> stay well away from cool tubes..iv grown with them before and yeidl suffers beacause the covrage isnt that great.


 



*Damn monkey you are breaking my heart here..!*  I just bought a few 600 watt Hydofarm Cool Tubes.. My thinking was like this... I have a really narrow rectangular grow space (lwh=12'x2.5'x9') so I thought Cool Tubes would work perfectly (the light would shine long not wide if that makes any sense) also they're cool tubes so with proper venting I could get them really close to the plants.. 


on a side note I've been thinking that maybe with my dimensions I could use 1 1000 watt light on a light mover instead of 3 600 watt cool tubes strung together.... does anyone have any experience with light movers..? advantages/disadvantages..? I haven't really thought about it yet.. I should do a search...

Does anyone have anything nice to say about Cool Tubes?


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 19, 2006)

i would try them out and see what happens. you never know the out come until you try.i know that might not be what you want to hear but its true


----------

